# How do you split UPC digital / analog cable?



## thebiz (14 Jan 2008)

Hi

I have an a upc (was chorus) connection with digital.

As shown in the diagram the cable goes right into the back of the upc digital decoder. There is currently a join on the cable with a straight true 'F' connector.

I know that the digital and analog signal are both on this cable to I want to sent the analog signal to a standard tv so that I get the 16 analog channels on it.

There is coax running between this tv and the junction however I'm not sure what connector to put at the green arrow to replace the 'F' connector at the red square shown on the diagram.

If you now please let me know the model of connector.

Thanks

[broken link removed]


----------



## ClubMan (14 Jan 2008)

You probably need *something *like this. The boards.ie CDTV forum is worth posting on about this as there are some very knowledgeable people over there.


----------



## thebiz (14 Jan 2008)

ClubMan said:


> You probably need *something *like this. The boards.ie CDTV forum is worth posting on about this as there are some very knowledgeable people over there.



Thanks, already posted there. No reply as yet.
I know it's something like this I just want to find out Exactly so I can walk into maplins and pick it up


----------



## ClubMan (14 Jan 2008)

Probably something like this. Call them and ask.


----------



## thebiz (14 Jan 2008)

Cheers, ill check them out


----------



## Frank (15 Jan 2008)

A standard splitter will do it. the analogue and digital signal are still on both cables. 

I always the screw on f type give a better conection.


----------



## ClubMan (15 Jan 2008)

Frank said:


> A standard splitter will do it.


Like what (e.g. a link if you have one handy)? Thanks.


----------



## Frank (15 Jan 2008)

Theres one in the uk 

[broken link removed]

Search for f type splitter, I would say power city or peats or mapins should have them.


----------



## ClubMan (15 Jan 2008)

Isn't that basically the same as the one on www.satellite.ie that I linked to?


----------



## Frank (15 Jan 2008)

Yep 

http://www.satellite.ie/acatalog/F_type_splitter.html 

looks like what I suggested the one on the top for about 3 quid should do it.


----------



## ClubMan (15 Jan 2008)

Ah - thanks. I was getting my satellite and cable feeds mixed up. No satellite here...


----------



## Pique318 (15 Jan 2008)

Sorry if this is a hijack but the question seems to be answered and I thought I'd ask my own Q here too.

I've a double co-ax socket in the sitting room and a screw-in one that looks like those F-Type jobbies too. 
There's also a single co-ax socket in the bedroom.

I've digital freeview coming in thru the antenna and fed to a freeview box in the sitting room but I was wondering what the extra co-ax is for. I heard someone mention that it may be a loop that would feed to the bedroom. The bedroom is already fed from the antenna but with no freeview box in the bedroom I only get terrestrial.

Does this make sense?

Could I  feed the signal from the freeview box back into the wall into the spare co-ax socket and have it appear in the bedroom ?


----------

